# How about some boogie-woogie?



## Pappy (Oct 7, 2017)




----------



## Falcon (Oct 7, 2017)

Very sweet  Pappy.   He sure could tickle the ivories.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Oct 7, 2017)

Nice Pappy!


----------



## terry123 (Oct 7, 2017)

Still love the boogie music.  I listen a lot to The Tractors and their boogie music.


----------



## hollydolly (Oct 7, 2017)

Good one Pappy....


----------



## hollydolly (Oct 7, 2017)




----------



## Pappy (Oct 7, 2017)




----------



## IKE (Oct 7, 2017)

terry123 said:


> Still love the boogie music.  I listen a lot to The Tractors and their boogie music.





Pappy said:


> [ video=youtube Boogie Woogie Choo Choo Train.



Thanks Terry and Pappy !.....I've been trying to remember who did this song for two weeks.


Not trying to hijack the thread and it's not boogie woogie but another song that I like and that it took my feeble old mind several days to finally remember was "You can leave you're hat on" done by Joe Cocker.......both are bookmarked now.


----------



## Meanderer (Oct 10, 2017)




----------



## Meanderer (Oct 12, 2017)




----------



## Pappy (Oct 12, 2017)




----------



## oldman (Oct 13, 2017)

Liberace was more than just a concert pianist. He was multi talented at the piano.


----------



## Meanderer (Oct 15, 2017)




----------



## Wren (Oct 16, 2017)




----------



## Wren (Oct 16, 2017)

This would make flight delays a bit easier to bear ...


----------



## Pappy (Oct 16, 2017)




----------



## Wren (Oct 16, 2017)

ha ha ha ha very clever


----------



## Meanderer (Oct 16, 2017)

Moo-ve over beethoven!


----------



## hollydolly (Oct 16, 2017)

fabulously good member of the public on  an old upright piano... at London's st Pancras station


----------



## hollydolly (Oct 16, 2017)

Let's Dance.....


----------

